# i'm new



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

hi i'm new on this forum,Here is one of my videos for your viewingYouTube - frost freestyle


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice riding. I liked your other video, flat tricks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Technine Icon said:


> Nice riding. I liked your other video, flat tricks.


thanks, and sorry for my english i'm spanish


----------

